# MES Electric Smoker Cooking Too Fast???



## [email protected] (May 31, 2010)

I have one of the Cajun Injector MES Smokers and I seem to be having a little problem. The last few times I used it the meat seemed to come to temp a lot quicker than I expected. I started a 10.5lbs brisket last night @ 225 degrees about 11:30pm, and headed to bed at 1:30am after applying my smoking chips for the 3rd time. I set the alarm clock for 7:30am thinking I would check on the brisket because would only be about 8 hrs in to the cooking. I just so happened to wake up at 6:30 and thought I might as well get up and check things out. I checked the temp of the brisket in several places and temp was over 200 after only 7 hours. I was figuring it was going to take at least 10-15 hours. This also happened the last time I used it. I smoked a 9lbs brisket and it finished in less than 7 hours and I tried some ABTs and they were over cooked in 2 hours.

Do anybody have any suggestions on what to do, or is this normal?


----------



## jsdspif (May 31, 2010)

I've only done 2 or maybe 3 . I did whole packers , trimmed some of the fat and seperated them each time . they were pretty close to the same size and the first one was in there for about 20 hours . I think I was going at 225 . It turned out very good so when I did my next one I did it the same way and it was done in about 12 hours . I've had that kind of experince with pork butts to . Some I seem to take 16 hours and others seem like only 10 or 12 . I don't know what causes it and I'm not sure if the cajun injector one is exactly like a MES  but I do know that the same cuts of meat can take quite a different amount of time to cook . You might try checking the actual interior temp. with a known accurate thermometer and also the temp at different locations with in the smoker . Maybe it is hotter than what the digital is displaying or maybe at some location inside the unit you are somehow getting a hot spot .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2010)

I would definitely check the smoker temp with a reliable thermometer. I've seen some great differences between actual temp & MES temp.

Bearcarver


----------



## smitty20 (May 31, 2010)

My MES did a 7lb whole chicken (beer can method) in just over 2 hours yesterday.  I was freaked out it went so fast.  Smoked at about 260.

Came out wonderful though.  I ended up pulling it just as I would pork butt and we had sandwiches.


----------



## smokeguy (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely check the temperature in the MES vs. what the setting is.  Mine set at 205 gives me between 218 and 229 on average so I use that setting for when I want 225.  At 225 I get an actual temp of 237 to 249. 

These temps are for winter and summer, windy and not, so your mileage may vary, but it just gives you an idea of the increases you can get and how you can adjust around them after you check it a few times.


----------



## envgeo (May 31, 2010)

I dropped an electric thermometer through the vent this morning to test my MES prior to smoking a brisket.  The top rack was 240 while the MES said 220.  I checked the 2nd rack from the bottom where I am currently cooking a brisket and it was closer to the MES read out, 225 thermometer vs. 220 MES.  

I really need to buy another meat thermometer to keep an eye on the food and the cabinet.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2010)

I just went and bought a new oven thermometer and instant read as well. I'm checking it now as my ABTs smoke. I'll reply w/ my findings. Thanks!


----------



## jeffrey98335 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have noticed with mine that the upper part of the interior is hotter than the lowest rack.  I did 10lbs of pork shoulder last weekend for the 4th and on the lowest rack.  It took about 8 hours of smoking and another 2 wrapped in foil to be done.  I would have cooked quicker on the higher racks but I wanted it to be slow.

I bought a cheap digital temp probe at Wally's- put the probe in the meat and carried the monitor with me.  It worked awesome.  Everyone raved about how well it turned out.  I cant wait to do it again--Maybe this weekend  :)


----------

